# Model Collections - what have you got?



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Following on from Dino's thread, what model cars do you guys collect?

I have to confess to being a Ferrari fan so that kinda sets the thread for mine! Some are away in the loft as I've run out of shelf space....


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

I see you're a bit of a Dirk Pitt fan? me too !


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Spot on mate - Cussler, Lee Child, Vince Flynn, David Baldacci etc etc - all decent if faintly unbelievable stuff


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

Shame the first real movie to come from cusslers books was so poor


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Don't remind me mate  truly dreadfu. You watched Sahara yet?


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

From the clips I've seen it looks like Dirk and Al are 25 years younger than they should be, so I cant bring myself to pay money for it. Hollywood glitz or what, by the time Sahara was written Dirk pitt had been retired from the Air Force for 20 years 

Maybe i'm just taking it too seriously


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Put my collection in here too


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Most of mine are also I the loft, only got the 205 & Pug collection down here, few examples.










Solido 205



















Was origionally only available in but my dad makes is into model making and converted one into Miami Blue to match my old one.


----------



## redzed54 (Nov 18, 2005)

I`ve got literally hundreds, but i`ve cheated, as it`s what I do for a living, sell models 









































































Sorry for the crap pic quality, a bit rushed


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Wow Superb Collection.


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Amazing collection!

Shame you live so far away i want some more models


----------



## Guy182 (Dec 30, 2005)

ive got a 1/18th yellow ferarri f50
a 1/18th mercedes clk le mans car
a 1/18th escort rs cosworth in white
a 1/43rd renaultsport clio 182
and this small 'onyx' darryl beattie shoei helmet


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

redzed54 said:


> I`ve got literally hundreds, but i`ve cheated, as it`s what I do for a living, sell models
> 
> You sell models..............wrong thing to say here...............just wait for the PM's to come piling in eh
> 
> Bryan


----------



## Stuart (Nov 26, 2005)

Not quite a car collection but........


----------



## monty537 (Sep 15, 2006)

ive never seen this thread until now must say i have a soft spot for models but ive never been able to decide what is i collect so as you can see ive got a real mixture!! my favourite 2 are at the bottom, ther huge both 17" long!! :driver: :driver:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

If you want to see an outstanding collection of model cars over a pint and a bite to eat, and are near Sherborne in Dorset, then get yourselves over to The Three Elms in North Wootton where the landlord, Howard, has amassed a collection of 1600 - not, that's not a typo, one thousand six hundred - model cars all in glass display cases on the walls (the Gents is also "wallpapered" with saucy seaside postcards).

Excellent selection of beer and a humongous menu of equally excellent food.

Some pics of the inside showing part of the collection are here (first four pics) taken on a day out with the Saab Owners Club - despite having 1600 models he had no Saabs, so we presented him with one :thumb:


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

Sorry for the big pics!










































This one was swirly so i sorted it out


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't collect this type of thing, but there are some great pictures on in this thread. Liking the deswirl action on that one


----------



## Shauni (Sep 11, 2006)

1/18 UT Escort Cosworth...
   
   
   

Valvoline nr7 (Kankkunen / Repo) arrived on monday, but no pic of that just yet. Collection is finally complete 

1/18 AutoArt Sierra RS Cosworth Road Cars
  

1/18 AutoArt BMW E30 M3


1/18 Kyosho BMW E46 M3 CSL


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

My models move rather quick


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

I love that pic s500


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Thank you, took bloody hours to get the shot just right.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ther'e even better fun when we race them in the dark.


----------



## simonmwh (Dec 5, 2006)

Nice camera work s500


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

This is my detailing world as you are beginning to realise!


----------



## simonmwh (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm not even going to as how you get pics like that....way beyond me.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Practice and a lot of:wall: :wall:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

S500 said:


>


And a bit of photoshopping maybe?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Oooh yes lots of that!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

I've just started play with photoshop and its amazing what things you can do to your pictures


----------



## haxbyscoobs (Dec 1, 2006)

here's part of my collection










the merc on the top shelf in the middle is very rare and worth a few pennies










also love my vw's especially the mk1 cabrio in the box as i used to have one for real










My other cars inc import racers have a few more but boxed away


















my touring car collection inc very rare matt neil minichamps model complete with certificate many of these have the certs as limited number models

Also have a very large collection of models of yesteryear cars but they are all boxed away to keep them pristine as worth a lot of money to collectors!!


----------



## tompinney (Jan 29, 2006)

AndyC said:


> I have to confess to being a Ferrari fan so that kinda sets the thread for mine! Some are away in the loft as I've run out of shelf space....


I like your taste in cars :thumb: My Ferrari collection of over 150 Ferrari models is back home at my folks place so no photos of that sadly.

I also have a collection of Scalectrix cars, Rovers and the Bond cars


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Some lovely collections here chaps, great stuff :thumb:


----------



## RenesisEvo (Nov 25, 2006)

Got a few, these are at home, only have a Autoart 1:18 'Ring 24hr M3 GTR here with me. In much need of more shelves and display cases methinks! Another person with the Rally Car Collection; Ford GT90 a touch rarer than normal. Have also some Tamiya's I made but they're not brilliant.

Bentley is my fav - 2002 Bentley is going to be added when time/money allows.


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Heres my collection i stopped collecting a few years ago was buying them for the sake of it in the end.









































































This is one of my favorites only a fiver at a show polished chrome


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Some really lovely models here chaps, i will have to take some pics sometime of mine :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

im loving gaza62's shelby cobra with massive wheels in the 4th from bottom pic


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

> im loving gaza62's shelby cobra with massive wheels in the 4th from bottom pic


 They are Big Time Muscle cars by Jada Toys i picked them up in the states last year but have seen them over here.

http://jadatoys.com/products.php?list=diecast&scale=all&category=BIGTIME MUSCLE

These two are my favorites love the wild Willys Coupe.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

some excellent models there. some of the escort cossies posted are RARE and worth a fair bit 

i use to work at raceways, at donington park race track, in the foyer of the Grand Prix museum, so i know a fair bit about models  :lol:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

some very impressive collections there lads :thumb: 

here is my small collection, pics taken on my cam fone as my camera decided to give up the ghost, so quality is a bit low 












































































































































































few cars stored in my closet, no room for these at present...


----------



## PHiRe (Mar 6, 2007)

GAZA62 said:


> This is one of my favorites only a fiver at a show polished chrome


WOW love these, some other great models out there to but the rod ones really got me :thumb:


----------



## bigray (Nov 22, 2006)

Chizzzzy said:


> some very impressive collections there lads :thumb:
> 
> here is my small collection, pics taken on my cam fone as my camera decided to give up the ghost, so quality is a bit low


chizzzzy 
do i see the very very rare autoart 1/18 22b there


----------



## Dibctr (Oct 1, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> some of the escort cossies posted are RARE and worth a fair bit
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> are the UT escort cossie models rare ones? I`ve got 4(silver WRC kitted one and blue,red and white normal cossies)all mint condition


----------



## rosscoe (Mar 6, 2007)

bit of a macca fan me........


----------



## cinquepunto (Mar 12, 2007)

I have a blue viper just like that... detailed it the other day, and destriped it... as they were beginning to peel


----------



## bigray (Nov 22, 2006)

most of my collection


----------

